# Do ffas who like big women exist?



## wistful (Jul 11, 2006)

In all of my time spent online looking at different size acceptance sites,boards etc. I have never come across ffas who prefer larger women.I realize this is the section for bhms but since it also deals with female fat admirers I figured this was the place to ask.So tell me do they exist? thanks!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes'm, they do! 

Although I'm planning to visit and spend a week shacking up with a guy, I like BBWs. And there are lesbians and bisexual women who prefer fat women.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 11, 2006)

Most of the Lesbian FFA's out there on the sites are just horny stupid men who wants pictures of big women to jerk off to.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 11, 2006)

Wistful, from what I gather, there are a handful of lesbian FAs and a larger group of bisexuals who are attracted to BBWs (most of whom are also) floating around Dim.

Not sure what you're looking for exactly, whether you are a big gal wanting to be admired by one of "normal" size or whatever the need. 

But do check out NOLOSE.org National Organization for Lesbians of Size.

My sense is that the scene for women for women of size is a bit different, harder to uncover but still present all over the place. In your grocery store, down the road, its there!


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 11, 2006)

I would like to think that they do. Me, myself I've never been with another woman, but I am bicurious, and I find large women very attractive. I also know of a lesbian couple, and both of them are large women...so yup they do exisit ​


----------



## butch (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Wistful,

Check out this website

http://www.sizequeenzine.org/

It is for a zine specifically for "queen size queers and our loyal subjects."

It is an website for ordering the zine, and isn't interactive, but maybe the zine has more information on internet culture and real life culture for ffa of the queer persuasion.

As an ffa and a fat queer person myself, it is very hard to find a website that offers the sort of community that our queer fat brothers have, or our straight fat sisters have. I don't think it is because there are much less female interest in fat bodies as much as it is lingering confusion over how much objectification is appropriate for a lesbian/feminist; the continued legacy of the debates about porn and sexuality in general doesn't help much, either.

But yeah, to echo what AFG says, visit nolose.org. I think they have a live journal which may offer more of the information you're looking for.


----------



## fishhat (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm a woman and I loooooved bbw. That is why I joined


----------



## missaf (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't have to be a lesbian to be an admirer of fat women  I admire fat on both sexes, and find both attractive for different reasons. In fact, I'm goin' Rubens-staring at an art gallery tomorrow


----------



## wistful (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the replies!!Actually I'm very familiar with nolose as I've attended the last two nolose conferences and I plan on attending the upcoming one as well.However I have never met a woman who has proclaimed herself to be a female f.a..I have certainly heard of and met women who are attracted to larger women or are sometimes attracted to a variety of women,larger ones included but I have never come across a woman who would proclaim herself an F.A. and is exclusively attracted to big women.

I've had a couple of different people who messaged me in the chat room claiming to be women but I always suspected they were men.I just wonder if being an F.A. is something that tends to be very male specific.I suspect that women on the whole just don't get as wrapped up in defining themselves by the types of partners they find sexually appealing.However,I had someone tell me about there one experience with a self-proclaimed female f.a. who was into bbws and I couldn't help but wonder if anyone else either identified as one or knew someone who did.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

I love big women. I am a ssbbw admirer. I am also a ssbbw. Kinda hard to find a ssbbw who likes ssbbw, lol, therefore I have never dated a woman anywhere near my size. I wanted to go to the NOLOSE conference....but alas...a male has won my heart over...and I am committed to him. Now having said that, lol.

I would have loved to dated someone my size....so beautiful...so soft...so cuddly. I think this is why my bf and I click so much. The things that turn me on about ssbbw's are what turn him on...so I know how to work it.

There isnt much out there for bi or les women who love big women....but it has been said queer women tend to be less judgemental. hmm. who knows.

[/edit] lol...would help if I read replies before digging in. SO you go to NOLOSE eh? I have a ssbbw friend who went there...and she still felt like the fat girl in the room. 

And I do identify as a female FA...of females, lol. I like my men small to medium sized and my women super sized


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

Interesting comments, wistful. I've considered myself an FA for awhile as I deeply prefer larger women like myself or bigger. However, I also like the plump lasses, and I could see myself with a small woman if her personality/outlook was what I wanted. I don't think that's so different from many of the male FAs here. While a good portion would never date a small woman, some would and see themselves open to the spectrum. Those FAs, like me, would PREFER to be with a larger person, but are OPEN to other realities.

I've never been to a NOLOSE event, but damnit one day I will. Is it the case that there aren't a lot of Supersize women there?

SSBBW, I tend to be the same way. I look at the big gals and the thinish guys. No idea why. However, my ways are changing after meeting some hot hot hot BHMs.


----------



## butch (Jul 12, 2006)

I wanted to say how much good information this thread is providing me, so thanks everyone.

I'm different from BBSSBBW and AFG in that for the longest time I considered myself a FFA only for male bodies. In fact, a BHM is the only body type that at least 85% of the time I'll immediately lust after. For women, a certain type of slender, masculine woman will make me lustful, but nowhere near the percentages of the BHM (not that I try and measure such things, but wanted to try and clarify my points).

However, as time went on, I realized that I've found all types of bodies attractive, and, more importantly, my preference now is for the people who I'm attracted to because of their inner self, and not their body (although I would be lying if I didn't say I'd prefer being attracted to both the inner and the outer in equal parts). 

What has been most beneficial about these realizations is that it has allowed me to finally view my own body with something less than abjection. This happened because I finally found myself instantly attracted to a SSBBW. Up until that point I always said BBW were attractive, I just never felt it myself. So to have that desire sneak up on me, unawares, was a great gift. It erased a whole lot of self-hatred and fat phobia, and now I can find other BBWs attractive, and not just pay lip service to the idea.

Maybe if we keep this sort of dialogue going, more people will discover it, and we can get an idea of how fat women identify and quantify their same-sex attractions. Sex and the City nonwithstanding, I don't think women of all orientations get the opportunities they need to really discuss and explore their sexuality and their attractions. This might be one reason why queer women are less likely to acknowledge being an FFA, IMHO.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm "straight" and prefer thin men (obviously I'm biased after I happened to marry a skinny nerdy engineer who is a great guy), but I do find other fat women attractive. Maybe I'm just "checking out the competition" or watching how other women carry their fat. There's just that certain "je ne sais quoi" that I enjoy so much about my own fat, and looking at the infinite variety of fat women. 

Yesterday at a stop light I saw a supersize woman hustle to walk across the street in front of my car before the light changed. Lotsa nice fat bouncing around! It gave be a bit of a thrill, thinking how cool my fat feels bouncing and shaking when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Goreki (Jul 12, 2006)

*waves* Yeah, I'm a Bi FFA.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 12, 2006)

I've only dated a hand ful of women but, they have all been fat women. I find fat women VERY hot. I'm fat too.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 12, 2006)

I have known a lot of lesbians who are exclusively attracted to BBW's. My impression is that this is not a big deal in the lesbian community and in fact is almost expected. I remember the days when every lesbian dreamed of the "Gloria Steinem type" and fat womyn felt left out, but that no longer seems to be true. 

It is a much bigger deal and much less accepted to be into fat women as a straight male.

In the male gay community, thinness and muscles rule and gay BHM-admirers form a separate subculture of bears and chasers.

I have not heard in the past decade or so about lesbian FFA's being hassled about their preference or looked down on. I would have to say that gay females are the most enlightened group when it comes to size acceptance, far out classing straight females, straight males, or gay males.

That being said, can someone tell me why all the best ones are gay? I know a lot of straight women who say that about men, but I say it about women!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> I would have to say that gay females are the most enlightened group when it comes to size acceptance, far out classing straight females, straight males, or gay males.




I would agree with you to a point. BBW lesbians are all over...and dating eachother....finding a lesbian who is open to dating a ssbbw is a different matter altogether. Their idea of a nice body might be more open...but prejudice still exists for women over 350lbs. I have seen ssbbw lesbians....but very few and far between have ever had a gf.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm a bi FFA, but I prefer my guys much bigger than my girls. I'd say my top weight for a girl would be ~200 lbs. So.. I'm a chubby chaser for girls and a true FFA for men.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 21, 2006)

wistful said:


> In all of my time spent online looking at different size acceptance sites,boards etc. I have never come across ffas who prefer larger women.I realize this is the section for bhms but since it also deals with female fat admirers I figured this was the place to ask.So tell me do they exist? thanks!


 
big girls are fab!!!! love my big girls!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 21, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> I'm a bi FFA, but I prefer my guys much bigger than my girls. I'd say my top weight for a girl would be ~200 lbs. So.. I'm a chubby chaser for girls and a true FFA for men.



Neat, we're sorta opposites. We should go out, never any competition!


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm a bisexual FFA too, and I'm attracted to women and men for the same reasons - smarts, wit, and charm as well as good looks.


----------



## German_FFA (Jul 23, 2006)

For me there are two types of women, I would go out with - a real (SS)BBW and a slim girl with a nice C-cup and a curvy backside . Anything inbetween is not that interesting, but - at the end it's the personality anyway.

Janine


----------



## Big Daddy WooWoo (Jul 23, 2006)

I think that FFA's definately trend towards the bi side of life...

But then again, that's coming from a big guy (~350lbs) who's found that just about every woman in his life that, er uh, wanted to be more than friends...was just as into big ladies as she was into big guys.


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

Big Daddy WooWoo said:


> I think that FFA's definately trend towards the bi side of life...
> 
> But then again, that's coming from a big guy (~350lbs) who's found that just about every woman in his life that, er uh, wanted to be more than friends...was just as into big ladies as she was into big guys.



Is that bad? 

In my dating history, I've been all over the map...I've dated heavy guys and thin ones, and I've only been involved with two women - one was thin and one was heavy!

I guess, for me, it's a preference the way some people are attracted to hair or eye color - it's a definite plus, but in the end it's really about the person.


----------



## Big Daddy WooWoo (Jul 23, 2006)

gentle_viewer said:


> Is that bad?


Not at all bad...kinda interesting at times. Plus I can always joke that I've been "trained by lesbians" :}

I agree that personality is what it's really all about...but I've had a lot of women in my life that love my personality (and vice versa), but they could never be more than friends with me because of the gut/man boobs etc. (and most of them were strictly hetero women).


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

Big Daddy WooWoo said:


> I agree that personality is what it's really all about...but I've had a lot of women in my life that love my personality (and vice versa), but they could never be more than friends with me because of the gut/man boobs etc. (and most of them were strictly hetero women).



I worry that if a guy I'm interested in knows I not only don't dislike his body but find it sexy, he'll think I'm a freak.  It's happened and I hate it. 

Soft, warm flesh is sexy. Bony ribs and knees and elbows aren't. (IMO)


----------



## Big Daddy WooWoo (Jul 23, 2006)

Well, if he thinks you're a freak...and _still_ isn't into you...perhaps he's the wrong fellow to begin with.

Freak Freely.


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

Big Daddy WooWoo said:


> Well, if he thinks you're a freak...and _still_ isn't into you...perhaps he's the wrong fellow to begin with.
> 
> Freak Freely.



Hee...good point. He thought I was a freak in a BAD way, or he wasn't freak-friendly, I guess.


----------



## German_FFA (Jul 24, 2006)

gentle_viewer said:


> I worry that if a guy I'm interested in knows I not only don't dislike his body but find it sexy, he'll think I'm a freak.  It's happened and I hate it.



Same here :-(


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 24, 2006)

I definitely agree that a guy who thinks you're a freak for enjoying his size is the wrong guy! My ex was convinced I fed him so well because I wanted him fat and unattractive so no one else would want him. He never could grasp that I fed him the way I did because I LOVED the results for *myself*!! You'd think me not being able to keep my hands off of his fat belly would be an indication that I liked it.  

As for the topic of this thread - Equal opportunity ffa here. I've had romantic relationships with fat men but never a fat woman. I hope that changes someday.


----------



## freedombigirl (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm definately an FFA, I am bi, prefer women though. I like chubby or slim/toned men but love big women...200lb+ prefer SSBBW's.


----------



## missaf (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your bigoted and intolerant opinion, Ladyrose. If you wanted to stay away from the boards for people saying harsh things to you, perhaps you should go back to your hiding place and consider the fact you wanted this place to be supportive and not condescending.


----------



## Kiki (Jul 25, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I think ....



Didn't you say you were going to go somewhere where 'everyone agrees' with you? This thread is clearly not it! In fact, good luck finding anywhere where everyone agrees with you about _everything_. *rolls eyes*
If you aren't into lesbianism/bi, leave those that are alone and keep your mouth shut. We have to tolerate you. You should be able to tolerate others.
By the way, I'm bi-curious and like all sizes of women from skinny boyish to SSBBW.


----------



## German_FFA (Jul 25, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I think ....



A place where people are looking for tolerance due to their size or size-preferences is probably the wrong place for intolerant people... :doh: 

Janine


----------



## missaf (Jul 27, 2006)

As you could probably tell we've had issues with this person in the past, this is just one more symptom to ignore.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 27, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I think ....



Don't you have some Hallmark cards to go write?


----------



## William (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Janine

Forget NAAFA, Forget BFB, Forget Fatso and many others out there.

The only place on the web that has truly made straight BHMs feel welcome is Dimensions the online Magazine designed to showcase BBWs and SSBBWs.

Go Figure!!

Bi and gay FFAs are OK also 

William



German_FFA said:


> A place where people are looking for tolerance due to their size or size-preferences is probably the wrong place for intolerant people... :doh:
> 
> Janine


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Don't you have some Hallmark cards to go write?



What she wrote would actually make a wonderful Hallmark Card. Imagine this in a flowery script:

"_Any woman that wants to be with another women should have their head examined
That, is just wrong"_ :wubu: 

I could send one to my gay sister for her anniversary with her girlfriend.

Not a good thing to say, LR.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> What she wrote would actually make a wonderful Hallmark Card. Imagine this in a flowery script:
> 
> "_Any woman that wants to be with another women should have their head examined
> That, is just wrong"_ :wubu:
> ...



I'd offer a few suggestions and edits if I can take the liberty.

First let's have a beautiful blooming vagina-like flower on the cover with the words, "Any woman that wants to be with another woman should have their head examined.
And on the inside cover:
"It's just wrong"
Insert "Happy Anniversary" or "Happy Birthday!" here.


----------



## missaf (Jul 27, 2006)

It's all in the punctuation, baby!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'd offer a few suggestions and edits if I can take the liberty.
> 
> First let's have a beautiful blooming vagina-like flower on the cover with the words, "Any woman that wants to be with another woman should have their head examined.
> And on the inside cover:
> ...



I'm sorry, but I can't support this. 

The cover of the card would need to feature a completely air-brushed, diffused lens photo of two women walking on the beach together at sunset, hand in hand. With a big black "X" superimposed over the photo. 

I insist.


----------



## missaf (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry Carrie, they have to be big women, too! 

We'll get it right eventually.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 27, 2006)

Okay, Missa. And I was thinking, maybe instead of the big black "X", a skull and crossbones instead? What do you think, too much?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okay, Missa. And I was thinking, maybe instead of the big black "X", a skull and crossbones instead? What do you think, too much?



To interject, I liked the simplicity of the big black "X" myself. Really draws the point home.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> To interject, I liked the simplicity of the big black "X" myself. Really draws the point home.



You're right. I always take things one step too far.


----------



## Tad (Jul 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'd offer a few suggestions and edits if I can take the liberty.
> And on the inside cover:
> "It's just wrong"
> Insert "Happy Anniversary" or "Happy Birthday!" here.



Don't forget that the Canadian version needs the "congratulation on your wedding" option as well! Dang, where was the card when the parents of one of my son's friends finally got to legally tie the knot? I thought the ceremony was perfect as it was, but a card like this would obviously have provided the finishing touches.

-Ed


----------



## missaf (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, the big black X makes a large statement (pun intended). 

On the inside of the card, they should be smooching, too. You know, a cutesy, giggly smooch close up.


----------



## Kiki (Jul 28, 2006)

Oooooo, Ladyrose, don't leave out gay men...and what about inter racial couples? I'm sure thay'd love to hear how wrong they are with your poetic brand of eloquence! There's a whole market out there.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 28, 2006)

This would be a good time to post the famous open letter to Dr. Laura, concerning bible-based arguments against gays:

*Dear Dr. Laura, 

Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have learned a great deal from your show, and I try to share that knowledge with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind him that Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination. End of debate. 

I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some of the specific laws and how to best follow them. 

a) When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a pleasing odor for the Lord (Lev 1:9). The problem is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them? 

b) I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair price for her? 

c) I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in her period of menstrual uncleanliness (Lev 15:19-24). The problem is, how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women take offense. 

d) Lev. 25:44 states that I may indeed possess slaves, both male and female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians? 

e) I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself? 

f) A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an Abomination (Lev 11:10), it is a lesser abomination than homosexuality. I don't agree. Can you settle this? 

g) Lev 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle room here? 

h) Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev 19:27. How should they die? 

i) I know from Lev 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves? 

j) My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev 19:19 by planting two different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments made of two different kinds of thread (cotton/polyester blend). He also tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together to stone them? (Lev 24:10-16) Couldn't we just burn them to death at a private family affair like we do with people who sleep with their in-laws? (Lev. 20:14) 

I know you have studied these things extensively, so I am confident you can help. 

Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is eternal and unchanging. 

Your devoted disciple and adoring fan.*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 28, 2006)

A love story for the ages.







Looky at the the precious gay penguins with their little baby!


----------



## Kiki (Jul 28, 2006)

Buffetbelly, that is too funny!
SadeianLinguist, those penguins are adorable. How could anything that cute be wrong? And the nasty lady would have them stoned! :shocked:


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 28, 2006)

You guys are great 

And those penguins are ADORABLE!


----------



## Emma (Jul 28, 2006)

I adore ssbbw, they are SO sexy. The bigger the better really. lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I adore ssbbw, they are SO sexy. The bigger the better really. lol



There was a thread on this subject no more than a month ago, and I think you said almost EXACTLY the same thing then, CurvyEm!


----------



## Emma (Jul 29, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> There was a thread on this subject no more than a month ago, and I think you said almost EXACTLY the same thing then, CurvyEm!



lol Well I don't think there's much more I can say on the subject.  

As for ladyrose well I cant believe the audacity of that woman! First she comes here moaning that we are all horrible, that we disagree with her and her poor little mind cant take it. Then she has the cheek to come here and say that gay women are wrong. What is wrong with that woman? Does she want to live in a world of happy bunnies and kittens? Where everyone loves her and agrees with everything she says? Me thinks she's a wee bit simple.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 29, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Does she want to live in a world of happy bunnies and kittens? Where everyone loves her and agrees with everything she says?



Well, I want that too. Only in my world, some of the bunnies and kittens are gay and dress in drag.


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 29, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Well, I want that too. Only in my world, some of the bunnies and kittens are gay and dress in drag.



I WANT THAT ON A T-SHIRT 

You just totally made my morning!!


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jul 29, 2006)

missaf said:


> Don't have to be a lesbian to be an admirer of fat women  I admire fat on both sexes, and find both attractive for different reasons. In fact, I'm goin' Rubens-staring at an art gallery tomorrow





I think a true acceptance of your fat body requires you to see other fat babes as beauties. It all clicks then. We redefine the 'normal' standards of beauty. So, you really need to see things in a way that parts from the traditional, in order to really love every magnificent inch and pound of yourself!

I am VERY straight... tend to prefer tall, thin males, but do admire a beautiful BIG Babe in an artsy hot photo/drawing or strutting her stuff down the avenue. I actually enjoy seeing me naked or running a hand along a curve and telling myself, "What a hottie!" Not in a narcissist way, but in an accepting and happy to be me way.

We really should start complimenting each other regularly... if it's in a lesbian "ooooo I gotta get me some of that" way... or a fellow BIG Babe "she is a beauty(I wonder if that comes in my size)" kind of way. Pass it on!  

Oh, BTW yes, there are lots of lesbian and bi fat admirer's around here. 

Jam


----------



## Kiki (Jul 29, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> As for ladyrose well I cant believe the audacity of that woman! First she comes here moaning that we are all horrible, that we disagree with her and her poor little mind cant take it. Then she has the cheek to come here and say that gay women are wrong. What is wrong with that woman? Does she want to live in a world of happy bunnies and kittens? Where everyone loves her and agrees with everything she says? Me thinks she's a wee bit simple.


Where is she anyway? She's probably thrown hereslf down on her bed to cry because she didn't get any support for her statement and now she doesn't feel _EXCCEPTED_! lol!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2006)

Kiki said:


> Where is she anyway? She's probably thrown hereslf down on her bed to cry because she didn't get any support for her statement and now she doesn't feel _EXCCEPTED_! lol!



Mind you're manners, deer.


----------



## Emma (Jul 29, 2006)

Kiki said:


> Where is she anyway? She's probably thrown hereslf down on her bed to cry because she didn't get any support for her statement and now she doesn't feel _EXCCEPTED_! lol!



Well she is _exccepting_. I hear you need a lot of bed rest in the last few weeks.


----------



## Kiki (Jul 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Mind you're manners, deer.





CurvyEm said:


> Well she is exccepting. I hear you need a lot of bed rest in the last few weeks.


LMAO! You girls...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I think any woman that wants to be with another women should have their head examined.... That, is just wrong .....


I regret that I didn't see this before. Holy hopping snot, LR. 

This thread wasn't asking for your opinions about anyone else's practices so why do you feel you have any cause to come in and drop a shit stain in the middle of *their* rug? You've posted some bizarre, offbeat stuff before, but now you're waddling into dangerous territory. 

"Ladyrose", huh? I call bullshit on that one, cuz right now there's very little about you that's ladylike, attractive or sweet-smelling.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Aug 1, 2006)

BOY, Damned me for having my OWN oppinion here, I forgot, you females are the only ones that are allowed. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> BOY, Damned me for having my OWN oppinion here, I forgot, you females are the only ones that are allowed. :doh:



You're allowed to have opinions. But if they're so scalding and intolerant, then expect a whole lot of flack. It's common sense.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Aug 1, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Well she is _exccepting_. I hear you need a lot of bed rest in the last few weeks.


 
* I Accept that you are Exceptionally rude and there are no exceptions here.*


----------



## mossystate (Aug 1, 2006)

Sure..all the Hallmark card ideas are fine...but are there any lesbian or bi women out here who are willing to actually finger a certain poster?...you get many points in heaven, when you get a bigoted straight woman to switch teams..(have I gone too far?..I am almost sorry)


----------



## Emma (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> * I Accept that you are Exceptionally rude and there are no exceptions here.*



I am? Yeah actually you're right, I certainly can be. But surely this time you've warrented it. How dare you come here moaning all the time about this place not being accepting yet post such BULLSHIT. So we're to be accepting of fat people (even though most people view fat as being a choice because people can't be 'bothered' to eat right an exercise) yet homosexuality is fair play? Aren't they all things that need accepting? Do you think that FAs should have their heads examined? Because liking fat is no different to liking people of the same sex.


----------



## Emma (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> BOY, Damned me for having my OWN oppinion here, I forgot, you females are the only ones that are allowed. :doh:



What do you think people would say if I popped into a thread on this board about big men and not only stated I didn't like big men but any woman who did needs their head testing?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> BOY, Damned me for having my OWN oppinion here, I forgot, you females are the only ones that are allowed. :doh:



So you're not a female? What are you then? A dude? A shemale? Anne Coulter?


----------



## Emma (Aug 1, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> So you're not a female? What are you then? A dude? A shemale? Anne Coulter?



I'm thinking human would be a far strech for that THING.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 1, 2006)

This is certainly one of those moments I'm instituting my 12-24 rule. I will wait 12 to 24 hours to post anything else on this thread because, well, I don't believe in violence.

(The rest of the folks of goodwill who've posted are great, and deserve credit for holding back and even-handed approach!)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh and I dig having sex with chicks of all sizes, shapes and colors (though it's been many years), so long as they're nice, kind to animals and smell nice. And yes, I've had my head examined, and I'm told I'm quite sane, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## missaf (Aug 1, 2006)

Now now, let's handle the bigotry in Hyde Park please


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 1, 2006)

missaf said:


> Now now, let's handle the bigotry in Hyde Park please



It'd be a shame to have to move yet another thread to Hyde Park.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 1, 2006)

fishhat said:


> I'm a woman and I loooooved bbw. That is why I joined




Well anyone who uses a Roman Dirge Lenore illustration as their avatar is a cutie automatically.

kisses.


----------



## gentle_viewer (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> BOY, Damned me for having my OWN oppinion here, I forgot, you females are the only ones that are allowed. :doh:



It's not that you're not allowed to hold your own opinion...it's just that the only reason for coming into a thread and flaming people about the thread topic seems to me to be either that you want to be mean or that you're looking for an argument...and that's not very nice.


----------



## William (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Guys

I will say that LadyRose's support has always been right on when it comes to BHMs, even if I do not agree with her about Bi-Women. I would miss her if she was not around.

William





TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Mind you're manners, deer.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Aug 2, 2006)

William said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I will say that LadyRose's support has always been right on when it comes to BHMs, even if I do not agree with her about Bi-Women. I would miss her if she was not around.
> 
> William


 
I won't be here for long, I have sent a message to the managers and requested that they *Cancel my Membership*. 

I don't wish to belong to any forum when all they want to do is argue...... *this forum is immature and a waste of time*.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 2, 2006)

You can self-cancel at any time. It's really easy.

Hey! the new Xena action figures are out!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

SamanthaNY for president of this thread.


----------



## jamie (Aug 2, 2006)

I think you so hit the nail on the head here. Chubby lesbians/bi-girls have lots of options when it comes to dating, but the bigger the girl, just like in the straight world, the harder it is to find a partner. Until recently, there was kind of a wasteland on line for fat specific lesbian/bi material on line. Oddly enough, all the ssbbw lesbians I know have been in relationships that are over 5 years old. Only one of them is involved with a self-professed ffa, the others just fell in love with random-loving people.




BigBellySSBBW said:


> I would agree with you to a point. BBW lesbians are all over...and dating eachother....finding a lesbian who is open to dating a ssbbw is a different matter altogether. Their idea of a nice body might be more open...but prejudice still exists for women over 350lbs. I have seen ssbbw lesbians....but very few and far between have ever had a gf.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 2, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I won't be here for long, I have sent a message to the managers and requested that they *Cancel my Membership*.
> 
> I don't wish to belong to any forum when all they want to do is argue...... *this forum is immature and a waste of time*.




I love it when the profoundly clueless get indignant. It's my favorite thing ever.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 2, 2006)

You mean: your favorite thing *ever*, don't you?


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 2, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I won't be here for long, I have sent a message to the managers and requested that they *Cancel my Membership*.
> 
> I don't wish to belong to any forum when all they want to do is argue...... *this forum is immature and a waste of time*.




DOOR, YOUR ASS, WAY OUT, ETC.

And good bloody riddance!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

I hate it when I run out of rep at inopportune times.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

wistful said:


> In all of my time spent online looking at different size acceptance sites,boards etc. I have never come across ffas who prefer larger women.I realize this is the section for bhms but since it also deals with female fat admirers I figured this was the place to ask.So tell me do they exist? thanks!



Am I too late to say...

As a bi woman, I prefer fat chicks.
I only had to think about it for a sec to be sure, but _all _of my girlfriends have always been fat. I never really thought about it being a preference, though. Isn't that funny?

I love a woman who has a beautiful soul, whether she's a BBW or SSBBW is irrelevant.  ​


----------



## Emma (Aug 2, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I won't be here for long, I have sent a message to the managers and requested that they *Cancel my Membership*.
> 
> I don't wish to belong to any forum when all they want to do is argue...... *this forum is immature and a waste of time*.



Why bother with that? Why not just *leave*? Or do you want people to beg you to stay? You don't *NEED* to *cancel your membership*. Just leave for God sakes. :wubu:      :kiss2: :kiss2: :doh:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 2, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I won't be here for long, I have sent a message to the managers and requested that they *Cancel my Membership*.
> 
> I don't wish to belong to any forum when all they want to do is argue...... *this forum is immature and a waste of time*.


Ladyrose,

I've just verified, and found that you are indeed not a subscribed member of Dimensions Forums. As a moderator, I'm giving you my assurance you are hereby free to go. Same as you were yesterday, last year, and every other time you thrown a tantrum like the one above. You may empty your profile of its info, if you like, then be on your way. Needn't be bothered with this "immature waste of time" again.

Godspeed to you, Ladyrose.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Aug 2, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Why bother with that? Why not just *leave*? Or do you want people to beg you to stay? You don't *NEED* to *cancel your membership*. Just leave for God sakes. :wubu:      :kiss2: :kiss2: :doh:




Ha! That's what I thought, why ask for a cancellation, just don't come back.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 2, 2006)

And on that dramtic note...the janitor should jingle the keys and lock 'er up.. 


*says prayers for all the straight males who will experience a certain someones blatant heterosexuality*


----------

